# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Sneak Peek Update! Enchi Granites Hatched!!!

## coldbloodaddict

Im really excited with how these two turned out! They both look quite different from each other.

I love how busy they are!!!







Enchi Granites & an Enchi

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (12-23-2010),_ahunt037_ (12-20-2010),ajsnoopy (05-17-2010),_Annarose15_ (05-31-2012),_ball python 22_ (06-01-2012),_Beardedragon_ (05-04-2010),_blackcrystal22_ (05-03-2010),_Brock Wagner_ (05-31-2012),_cmack91_ (06-01-2012),_ColinWeaver_ (05-03-2010),_DesignerBP_ (05-03-2010),_dragonboy4578_ (12-18-2010),_Godzilla78_ (12-07-2018),green farmer (12-19-2010),_heathers*bps_ (06-02-2012),_joe23_ (06-11-2010),_Jsh_ (05-04-2010),_jsmorphs2_ (05-17-2010),Maarten83 (12-16-2010),MissLeMew (12-15-2010),_Powerspythons_ (12-17-2010),rabernet (05-31-2012),robinson7 (05-04-2010),_Sarin_ (12-16-2010),snakesRkewl (12-23-2010),_SNIKTTIME_ (06-01-2012),_The Cleaner_ (05-03-2010),_waltah!_ (05-04-2010),_WarriorPrincess90_ (05-31-2012)

----------


## Freakie_frog

LOVE IT!!!!

Those things are crazy pattern wise..I'm a big pattern guy and they do it for me..

----------


## Bill Buchman

AWESOME!!!  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

 Big congrats on proving your Granite John.   :Good Job:  

What are the sexes?  I think I know "someone" who would LOVE an extra boy if you have one.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Samantha07

Those look amazing! Now I know what I want to make next season!

----------


## Zach Spyker

Pretty sweet combo I think you just added a new favorite to my list.

----------


## PweEzy

they look awesome man! congrats! that really does make a nice looking combo.

----------


## catawhat75

Another one to add to the already way too long list of "I gotta have one someday"! 

Beautiful but that one on the right is smokin.

----------


## JLC

Those are insane!!  And check out the blue eyes!  Simply stunning!!

----------


## LGL

AWESOMENESS! What a cool combo! Congrats!

----------


## jkobylka

Insane!

Justin K.

----------


## Brock Wagner

Those look really cool they remind me of the Paintball stuff totally!   Congrats lets see the straight up Granite's.

Brock

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

:Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Omg:  :Omg:  :Omg:  :Winner:  :Winner:  :Winner:  just dont have right words....*drooling on My laptop keyboard*

----------


## jben

WOW they look sick, i really like them, especially the one on the left, again WOW!

----------


## BPelizabeth

those are just sooooooo awesome!!  Thanks for adding to the ever growing list of wants...lol.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Inugohan

I can't tell which one I like more! They are both so different but so awesome! Looks like I need a genetic granite now. ~Caylan.S.~

----------


## RockingRoyals

Damn, those turned out really great!!! Do you also have pics of the Granite father/mother??

Regards,

Bas

----------


## spk329

Congrats Jon.......That is one crazy combo

----------


## Emilio

WooooooW!!!! Hott!

----------


## monk90222

Those are awesome!....time to add another project to the ever expanding list!

----------


## TessadasExotics

Those Two are smoking hot!

----------


## Kysenia

Wow awesome bp :Smile:

----------


## Elise.m

Those are hot!!!

----------


## AaronP

Sweeeeet!!! Makes me very happy that I held onto the granites you sent me!

----------


## Dave Green

Jon, those are bada$$, I have to say that's one fantastic combo!

----------


## LunaBalls

Silly Question, But What Does "Granite" Mean?

----------


## SKSmash

Those are sick man! I don't work far from your place I may have to stop in and see those bad boys in person!

----------


## fishboyUK

> Damn, those turned out really great!!! Do you also have pics of the Granite father/mother??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bas



Pics of the granite parent would be awesome  :Very Happy:  (well not as awesome as them!)

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

was wondering the other day what those might look like... amazing snakes. 

W :Surprised: W. 

Bruce

----------


## Jyson

I wantz One!!  :Omfg:   :Bowdown: 

Stunning Combo!

----------


## XSReptiles

Grenchi balls!!! Those are SICK.

----------


## DesignerBP

no way! a ball python with blood python markings haha- added to my want list. thanks for sharing.

----------


## saber2th

All I can say is WOW!   :Surprised:   Those are crazy nice!!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Thanks Guys and Gals!!!

I'll try to get some Granite pics posted soon...There weren't any in this clutch...Just the two Enchi Granites and two Enchis!

----------


## blackcrystal22

Wow!
Those are beautiful! I love the two varieties that you happened to hatch out too. Way cool!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Wow!
> Those are beautiful! I love the two varieties that you happened to hatch out too. Way cool!


Thank You! Me too!!!

----------


## pedipalps

Wow! very nice combo. :Good Job:

----------


## chaos

what did the adult granite look like????????
any pic's

----------


## ColinWeaver

Those are unexpected.  Nice.

----------


## Jsh

Congrats those are just astounding!   :Bowdown:

----------


## merdcme

:Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Good Job:

----------


## Albey

Jon, I have to tell you those are some very cool looking animals.  :Good Job:  I did a quick check on your site to see if you had any pictures of your line of Granite and the only ones I could find were of your Yellow Belly Granites. The pictures you have just posted look like they could definitely have the Yellow Belly, Granite, and the Enchi gene in them especially this one with the belly shot...... 



......and even this other photo where you just see the flames coming up from the belly. 



Are they just Enchi/Granite or are they Enchi/Yellow Belly/Granite? What ever they are, they kick ass.  :Bowdown:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow they are crazy and way different from eachother! I really like that dark one!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Wow! very nice combo.


Thanks!




> what did the adult granite look like????????
> any pic's


I'll get some posted soon.




> Those are unexpected.  Nice.


Thanks Colin!




> Congrats those are just astounding!


Thank You!




> 


LOL Thanks!




> Jon, I have to tell you those are some very cool looking animals.  I did a quick check on your site to see if you had any pictures of your line of Granite and the only ones I could find were of your Yellow Belly Granites. The pictures you have just posted look like they could definitely have the Yellow Belly, Granite, and the Enchi gene in them especially this one with the belly shot...... 
> 
> ......and even this other photo where you just see the flames coming up from the belly. 
> 
> Are they just Enchi/Granite or are they Enchi/Yellow Belly/Granite? What ever they are, they kick ass.


Thanks Albey! 

There is no Yellow Belly in these...but they look so good I am thinking about breeding my Enchi to a YB Granite.




> Wow they are crazy and way different from eachother! I really like that dark one!


Thanks Stephanie! The dark one is really cool!

----------


## alan1

> The pictures you have just posted look like they could definitely have the Yellow Belly, Granite, and the Enchi gene in them especially this one with the belly shot...... 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they just Enchi/Granite or are they Enchi/Yellow Belly/Granite? What ever they are, they kick ass.



agreed... certainly looks like a Yb gene at work there
apart from that, stunning!

any pics of the parents please?

----------


## cbentley

Wow.(Wipes drool of of keyboard) Those are simply awesome!

----------


## Corey Woods

Very cool!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> agreed... certainly looks like a Yb gene at work there
> apart from that, stunning!
> 
> any pics of the parents please?


Sorry, no Yellow Belly in them!!!

Thanks!

The Enchi male is on the Collection page of my website and pictured in various post on this site....I'll get some Granite pics soon.





> Wow.(Wipes drool of of keyboard) Those are simply awesome!


LOL Thank You!




> Very cool!


Thanks Corey!

----------


## bammer838

thanks for sharing. Those are gorgeous!!!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> thanks for sharing. Those are gorgeous!!!



Thank You!

----------


## wax32

Really nice!

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Wow Jon those are crazy hot!
What line of granite are you working with? They look like a super granite enchi. Just insane :Good Job:

----------


## PassionsPythons

Exceptional Animals. Congratulations on proving your Granite and making some amzing looking new babies.  :Very Happy:

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Really nice!


Thank You!




> Wow Jon those are crazy hot!
> What line of granite are you working with? They look like a super granite enchi. Just insane


Thanks Raul! These were made with my line of Granite.




> Exceptional Animals. Congratulations on proving your Granite and making some amzing looking new babies.


Thank You!

----------


## muddoc

Sorry it took me so long to reply to this Jon.  However, those are stunning animals.  Congrats on that.  I think you might have some more work to figuring out exactly what those are, but that is a good problem to have.

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Here's an updated pic of the Darker one...She has lighten up a bunch!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (12-07-2018),snakesRkewl (12-23-2010)

----------


## FIREball

Amazing Jon  :Headbang:

----------


## TessadasExotics

Wow. I am impressed and wouldn't mind having a pair myself. Turning out very nice, congrats!

----------


## zina10

Wow, they actually got even better looking !! 
Gorgeous, congrats !
 :Smile:

----------


## michele769

> Here's an updated pic of the Darker one...She has lighten up a bunch!


Is there any chance that you accidentally came across the paint/sentinel gene? That almost looks exactly like a super paint or super sentinel, and that doesn't look exactly what I thought an enchi granite would look like. Again, I could be completely wrong, but that's just what it looks like to me.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/s...z/_MG_6805.jpg  super paint

http://www.albinonile.com/sitebuilde...G.w300h225.jpg
sentinel

----------


## jsschrei

WOWZA! Those look awesome  :Good Job:  Congrats.

----------


## Bradford Cole

Wow Jon, I was not expecting those. Nice work!!!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Amazing Jon


Thanks!




> Wow. I am impressed and wouldn't mind having a pair myself. Turning out very nice, congrats!


Thank You!




> Is there any chance that you accidentally came across the paint/sentinel gene? That almost looks exactly like a super paint or super sentinel, and that doesn't look exactly what I thought an enchi granite would look like. Again, I could be completely wrong, but that's just what it looks like to me.
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/s...z/_MG_6805.jpg  super paint
> 
> http://www.albinonile.com/sitebuilde...G.w300h225.jpg
> sentinel


Anything is possible...I have line bred the Granite female and produced Super Granites, but no Super Paints....So for now I'm sticking with Enchi Granite!




> WOWZA! Those look awesome  Congrats.


Thanks!




> Wow Jon, I was not expecting those. Nice work!!!


Thanks Cory!

----------


## SpencerShanks

Smokin' hot snakes, congrats.

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Smokin' hot snakes, congrats.


Thank You!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Jon I'm Full of "Jealousy" and Envy for Your line of Granites.. I wish I can Afford one of yours females I have perfect YB to go with them... Maybe one Day...

And Honestly I was newer to big fun of Enchis till i saw Yours Enchi Granites... 

 :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Wow, they actually got even better looking !! 
> Gorgeous, congrats !


Thank You!




> Jon I'm Full of "Jealousy" and Envy for Your line of Granites.. I wish I can Afford one of yours females I have perfect YB to go with them... Maybe one Day...
> 
> And Honestly I was newer to big fun of Enchis till i saw Yours Enchi Granites...


Thanks!

----------


## reptiledanny

have u got any pics of the granite parent, as they are gorgeous, and would love to see the parents
would any old granite produce them when bred to an enchi, or is it only your line of granites?

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

Cool combo!!!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Everyone that thought there was another gene at play was right

Looks like at least one 1 of the  3 WC Granites I got in 2003 and my unrelated Enchi male are the same/similar Co-Dom gene has the Super Paint, Super Sentinel, Neo, Speckled,  or whatever other names this Morph hasTheres quite a few other lines with different names floating around tooA far as I know none of these have been bred together to prove compatibility.

The original Paint producer told Ben Siegel he didnt think they had the same gene and they wouldnt be compatible, he went with the name Super SentinelI would be surprised if all these are not compatible, but they do all vary quite a bitSo in order not to step on anyones toes and the off chance some lines arent compatible Im calling my line Nazca for the Hets and Super Nazca for the Homo.
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...el-ball-python

I had line bred these once and got nothingPlugged in my unrelated Enchi and bamHe has the same geneWho would have ever thought! Im working on proving the other 2 Original Granites to be Nazcas tooOnce/if I do I will update the Granite Combos on my Collection page to the Nazca name

Enchi Nazca x Nazca



Super Nazca


Enchi Super Nazca

----------

_Godzilla78_ (12-07-2018),_Reakt20_ (06-01-2012)

----------


## RobNJ

That's great news to hear Jon, congrats! No wonder your enchi granites absolutely crushed any other ones I've seen...

----------


## Simple Man

Simply amazing Jon! I love that combo.

Regards,

B

----------


## che

Super hoT!!!

I love them!

----------


## JulieInNJ

Those are truly spectacular animals.   :Good Job:

----------


## Brian Fobian

Holy cow! They're hot!

----------


## Pampho85

Really nice looking snakes  :Smile: 

Love the Enchi Granites.

----------


## Brock Wagner

Those look great Jon!

Brock

----------


## PghBall

They are wicked cool!  Congrats!  :Good Job:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> Enchi Super Nazca


This guy/gal is absolutely SMOKING! :Bowdown: 
I can only imagine how insane it's going to look once you add the Hypo gene to it! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Reakt20

Very cool! Congrats! Do you think there is something going on with the enchi as well? Where did you come across your enchi? Just curious if it only works with that line or not..I guess only time will tell  :Smile:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Very exciting stuff Jon. I thought there was super form of something going on because those patterns were crazy aberrant, looks like a fun project :Good Job:

----------


## majorleaguereptiles

Awesome looking snakes! They look a lot like Mark Haas's super speckled stuff.

----------


## Wapadi

I am simply blown away by these snakes.  ALL of the snakes you post are just amazing....so jealous and not afraid to tell you...sigh

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Thats just crazy! Beautiful snakes!

----------


## heathers*bps

Those are some sexy snakes! Congrats!!!

----------


## coldthumb

> The original Paint producer told Ben Siegel he didnt think they had the same gene and they wouldnt be compatible, he went with the name Super SentinelI would be surprised if all these are not compatible, but they do all vary quite a bit


 hey Jon,..awesome snakes! 

 What i was trying to express back then was that they had differences and that these things needed to be bred out in order to truly know what's what.Couldn't say for sure either way otherwise.

 I do see more similarity with yours and Marks (,the level of distortion and the way the colors come in as they grow up)..That being said,these days i wonder what possible differences we might get when bred into other morphs..Are they similar like lines of pastel? or possibly slightly different,like lines from the bel group or yb family?

----------


## mues155

Oh man these guys are going to be SO hot when they get some size on them. 
Awesome!  :Good Job:

----------

